# Our salvation is suspended in obedience to the law



## MW (Mar 19, 2014)

Thomas Boston, Works, 2:73:

The law is perfect, and requires a full conformity thereto. It requires the utmost perfection in every duty, and forbids the least degree of every sin. So that life and salvation are absolutely unattainable by it, since no man can perform such an obedience to it as it requires. Our salvation is suspended in obedience to the law; which since we cannot perform, let us be induced to betake ourselves to the obedience and satisfaction of Christ, by which the law is magnified and made honourable, and with which God is well pleased; and will be pleased with every sinner that takes the benefit thereof.


----------



## Herald (Mar 19, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> Thomas Boston, Works, 2:73:
> 
> The law is perfect, and requires a full conformity thereto. It requires the utmost perfection in every duty, and forbids the least degree of every sin. So that life and salvation are absolutely unattainable by it, since no man can perform such an obedience to it as it requires. Our salvation is suspended in obedience to the law; which since we cannot perform, let us be induced to betake ourselves to the obedience and satisfaction of Christ, by which the law is magnified and made honourable, and with which God is well pleased; and will be pleased with every sinner that takes the benefit thereof.



Matthew,

What of the statement, "we are sinners twofold: we are born in sin and we sin; hence there would be no benefit in perfect obedience to the law"?


----------



## MW (Mar 19, 2014)

Herald said:


> What of the statement, "we are sinners twofold: we are born in sin and we sin; hence there would be no benefit in perfect obedience to the law"?



Five benefits. First, it vindicates the justice of God in punishing sinners according to the terms of the covenant of works, which required perfect obedience. Secondly, it magnifies the Lawgiver and honours His authority. Thirdly, it drives us out of ourselves to seek this perfection in Another. Fourthly, grace reigns through righteousness and thereby assures the believer that grace will superabound sin at every point. Fifthly, it gives the justified believer a pattern of what he is to become in glory when he is made fully conformable to the image of his Elder Brother.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 20, 2014)

I appreciate all the Boston quotes lately. I've been reading through his much of his sermons over the last couple years and find him very helpful. I think he is too often overlooked.


----------

